# My best Canon 600 mm. Lens cap replacement



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, Many years ago, When I first get my Big 600 mm Canon Lens, The Fist that I see after open the Brown Paper Box = The Beautiful Canon Lens Box( Please see the Photos), and The Beautiful Canon , original Lens Cap = $ 125 US Dollars, Yes , after the First use of my beautiful 600 mm. Canon Lens,Both of The Original Case and the Original Lens cap are big and Clumsy, I just Pack the Original Lens Case and Original Lens cap in the Brown Box, and Never use them again, Yes, I Get Tenba LL, 600 mm. Lens Bag( 180 US Dollars), and Don Zack 600 mm. Lens Cap( $ 60 US Dollars ), and never look back to the original Case and Cap anymore.
Here is the link of the Great Don Zack Lens cap for most of the Long Tele. Canon Lenses.
http://www.donzecklenscap.com/

Enjoy my complaints.
Surapon

"Smart Design, Great Craftsmanship
Jan 25, 2011 by: Surapon Sujjavanich
YES, I just get your Don Zeck Lens Cap # 10 yesterday for my Canon EF 600 mm. F/ 4.0 L IS USM, and this cap is the most SMARTEST DESIGN and GREAT craftsmanship—Yes Follow Functions as the Old Master Said. Beautiful Craftsmanship, Light weight material and perfected Fit to my Lens. Yes the O rings are Very Smart Design, to fit the cap on the front of lens perfectly with out touch the high cost of glass. The Design + Craftsmanship of this Lens cap = A++ Surapon Sujjavanich, AIA, CPS."


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, Many years ago, When I first get my Big 600 mm Canon Lens, The Fist that I see after open the Brown Paper Box = The Beautiful Canon Lens Box( Please see the Photos), and The Beautiful Canon , original Lens Cap = $ 125 US Dollars,


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Hear is Don Zack 600 mm. Lens Cap( $ 60 US Dollars )


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2013)

The new nylon caps for the MkII supertele lenses are much easier to use than the previous pleather ones. 

If you were looking for a reason to upgrade to the 600 II, maybe now you have one!


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The new nylon caps for the MkII supertele lenses are much easier to use than the previous pleather ones.
> 
> If you were looking for a reason to upgrade to the 600 II, maybe now you have one!



Thanks you, Sir, Dear My Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist.
Sorry, I will not Up date to New 600MM Soon, Because, The Last time that I use this 600 mm = 6-8 month ago, No, Sir, I am not the Birder or the Sports Photographer---BUT, I use just for the summer time for Shooting the Beautiful Ladies ON THE BEACH , FROM THE 10 th. FLOOR OF THE HOTEL BALCONY----hA, hA, hA---And My Wife get real up set with me , that the last summer---No, She does not up set for another Beautiful Photos, But She up set, because I just took her photos 3-4 Picture, and take 1,000 Photos of the Beautiful young Girls----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you , Sir.
Happy Holiday to your family and you too.
Surapon


----------



## dolina (Dec 29, 2013)

you can buy it seperately surapon.

http://www.adorama.com/CALCE185B.html


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

dolina said:


> you can buy it seperately surapon.
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/CALCE185B.html




Yes, THANKSSSS, Dear dolina .
That is better Design, And Cheaper too, Plus Smaller Foot Print and easy to keep in the Back pack.
Thanks,
Surapon.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 2, 2014)

surapon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The new nylon caps for the MkII supertele lenses are much easier to use than the previous pleather ones.
> ...



LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------

